# nerite snails



## RudeDogg1 (4 Feb 2011)

Are nerite snails i spotted one in my tank today well least i think it is god knows where it came from. My question is are they a pest species or good clean up?


----------



## Themuleous (4 Feb 2011)

Nerites look like this 






They are much larger than any of the pest snails you get.  They also dont breed in freshwater, so unless you've added them yourself I would have to say they aren't nerties.  Have you added some plants recently?  That tends to be the easiest route into a tank, as the eggs can be attached to the leaves 

Sam


----------



## RudeDogg1 (4 Feb 2011)

The shell is a similar size but brown with goldie flecks. All plants I've added have been soaked in pp befor I plant so I'm surprised anything has got past that should I yank it out if I spot it again? There is an uninvited lone rams horn in there somewhere to. Oh I posted your needle valve you might be lucky and get it tomoz

Rudi


----------



## Nelson (4 Feb 2011)

maybe pond or bladder snails.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Feb 2011)

Humm dont know then.  Can you take a photo?

Sam

Ps - cheers


----------



## RudeDogg1 (4 Feb 2011)

Think it's an acute bladder snail I'll be binning him when he makes an appearance again


----------



## Nelson (4 Feb 2011)

they'll probably be more   .


----------



## RudeDogg1 (4 Feb 2011)

I've only spotted the 1 and it's pretty much full grown unless the loaches have got to it already lol


----------



## Nelson (5 Feb 2011)

yeah,your loaches should keep them in check   .


----------



## Themuleous (5 Feb 2011)

Yeh if you've got loaches in the tank, I wouldn't worry to much, they'll sort ut any that are stupid enough to break cover!

Sam


----------



## RudeDogg1 (26 Feb 2011)

seem to be spotting loads now and babies no idea where they came from as all plants added had a pp dip befor i planted them. Found a couple empty adult shells so the loaches have been hunting some of them


----------

